# The "next" gtr



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

Hi all, I was wondering if any of you had heard of anything in part about the upcoming gtr?
If my suspicions are correct the "next" gtr will not have anything in reference to the skyline, is this true?
I have access to nissan's site ftp files and folders and have not found a single thing on the gtr.  
Mind you I've checked both english and japanese ftp folders and nothing, thought it would serve me of good use since my father works for nissan as IT Manager, but nothing found whatsoever.
When do you think someone will leak some information?
I have reason to believe that the "next" gtr should be in blueprints by now, I mean if they do plan to have it for 2007. Shame its going to come out that year, becuase since I live in the u.k. it will be about 2008 when I can purchase one, and if shipped globally as been said by Carlos Ghosn, it might be in the u.s. possibly by 2009!
What are everyones opinion on the upcoming gtr, would sure like to get some feedback from everyone here, thanks.

Regards,
-Dave


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

From what i have heard the engine has been developed and tweaked by Cosworth and its now finished. My suspicions tell me that after the poor reception the prototype got from the Skyline enthusiasts, Nissan has decided to re-design the car to resemble the r33/34.
Just my 2p worth  

Gerry


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Gez said:


> *From what i have heard the engine has been developed and tweaked by Cosworth and its now finished. My suspicions tell me that after the poor reception the prototype got from the Skyline enthusiasts, Nissan has decided to re-design the car to resemble the r33/34.
> Just my 2p worth
> 
> Gerry *


I so hope so


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Sorry but I cannot comment about this matter. 

Regards,
Shin


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Be careful, you or your dad could get in trouble for looking at Nissan's files and giving out inside information to us  But we do all want to know!   

No new news on the next GT-R so I can't say anything.

Check the next GT-R section, which is where this thread should be moved to.


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

Shin said:


> *Sorry but I cannot comment about this matter.
> 
> Regards,
> Shin *


Why so?
You are owner of prospec no?
Is it possible that if the _next gtr_ is imported to the u.k. it could affect sales of importation for r34, r33, r32, etc.?
I hope it would not interfere.


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

LSR said:


> *Be careful, you or your dad could get in trouble for looking at Nissan's files and giving out inside information to us  But we do all want to know!
> 
> No new news on the next GT-R so I can't say anything.
> 
> Check the next GT-R section, which is where this thread should be moved to. *


Well, my father would not get in trouble seeming as he needs to use the ftp to design and create pages for the local nissan dealer he works for. 
I should check into it again, if I look into it again I might find something interesting. Will keep you all updated.


----------



## GTES-t (Dec 12, 2003)

From everything I've been hearing, the new GTR will be in production 2007 to be sold as a 2008 model.

As for weather or not it is associated to the Skyline, no one knows. From all the appearance, and the fact that the concept didn't have Skyline written on it anywhere, only GTR and it was unvailed as the Nissan GTR, no mention of Skyline, it looks like it will be all on it's own.

As for the engine, it was originally stated that it will 'most likely' be equiped with the new VQ's (Nissan's newest powerhouse to replace the RB and all of it's other engines) and also was not going to be turbo'd. Of course, right after they said this they started running a VQ30DETT engine on the JGTC R34 GTR's, a turbo'd version of the VQ30, none of the production cars have a turbo VQ option. So, the speculation going around now is that they are running the turbo'd VQ engines in the JGTC so that they can develop it for the next GTR.

What Nissan actually does, is anyones guess, only they know. And they are doing a great job of being very tight lipped about it!


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

Having seen the front cover of Autocar last night I think Nissan are going to have to have a total rethink. For anyone who has not seen it, it has a picture of Toyota's proposed Supra. They have really upped the bar, mid engined 200mph+ performance 2 seater with Lamborgini type performance. It will make the proposed GTR look a bit humble in comparison.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

You sure that that isn't the 'proposed' 4500GT, or 444GT or F1 or whatever they're calling it this week


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

dunno, the magazine said new Supra


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Matt,

I really doubt the next Supra will be at that level from what I read over here. 
I think someone got the wrong end of the stick and is thinking the 'new' Supra will be like Toyota's latest proposal for it's flagship sports car, which is supposed to be related to their F1 racing.
In fact in the latest Best Car mag, the new Supra didn't look that hot to me.
It's all press speculation though - until we actually see it - just like the next GT-R


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

To be honest I would take anything 'Autocar' says with a pinch of salt, they seem to make an alarming amount of stories up.


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

I agree, however I suppose the point is still the same. Toyota's flagship model regardless of name will be F1 inspired and be playing with the Ferraris and Lamborginis. Will Nissan's flagship be in the same league?


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

I personally think toyota is waiting for nissan to make a move or so I suspect. See, who brings out the "better" of the two. I think it will be something similar to what happened between Mitsubishi and Subaru. When Mitsubishi unveiled the evo 8 in the u.s. almost overnight Subaru released the sti which stiffened the competion and brought the issue more openly to the publics notice. Not only did they make a open and publicized challenge but they tried to humiliate Mitsubishi by sending in a 300hp wrc rally rival car; and leaving very close price range for subdued questioning. Meaning people would say, "hey for 2000 more I can get myself 40 more hp, why should I get the sti over the evo." I am sure something like that is bound to happen, sooner or later--a clash between both. 
Personally, from what I seen, I think the _"next gtr"_ is going to be very special, to be the hallmark of nissan I think, look how long they will take for it to come out.


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

mattb said:


> *Toyota's flagship model regardless of name will be F1 inspired and be playing with the Ferraris and Lamborginis. Will Nissan's flagship be in the same league? *


Carlos Ghosn has made that an aware consideration, if Im correct all that he has stated as for the _"next gtr's"_ power leads me to belive that it can easily be within porsches, lambo, and ferraris--same ballgame.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

GTES-t said:


> * Of course, right after they said this they started running a VQ30DETT engine on the JGTC R34 GTR's, a turbo'd version of the VQ30, none of the production cars have a turbo VQ option. *


FYI, the current Stagea have a version running a VQ25 turbo.

Jeff


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

Does anyone think production for the next gtr has started?
Were would be the first place to look if I wanted some concrete info on the next gtr?


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

> Does anyone think production for the next gtr has started?


No. Production doesn't start until a few months before the date of when dealers will get the cars, or at least this is the case with other cars. If production was to start now, the car would be in dealers a lot sooner than the 2007/8. Or they won't spend 4 years producing units (and a lot of units). When you say production, I assume you mean the final production model actually being in the factory and being produced by Nissan. 2007 will be the year the car's are in production, and 2008 in the dealers (late 2007/early 2008?).



> Were would be the first place to look if I wanted some concrete info on the next gtr?


Here? Nissan? But take any information from a club and with no authentification from the poster with a grain of salt.


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

I have access to the ftp for the nissan sites but still I see nothing on the gtr.


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

Has anyone given any thought to it being in gran turismo 4, the car racing game?
I would suspect that it would be there, I mean, I had bought gt3 standard version with the ps2, yup the combo, and later I heard of gt3 concept and decided to have a look. I bought the game and when I recieved it I was very surprised to find the rear end of the gtr concept on the cover. I played the game on my ps2 with a mod chip I bought to play japanese games and it worked. I was stuneed to be able to use the gtr concept in the game. Goes to show how surprising sony can be, I mean they had the car in the game before it even appeared at geneva, very cool. So I think that it will appear in gt4, of not gt4 "concept" if they make such a game but I doubt it; Im sure they are to include the car in the regular game which will have 500+ plus cars with secret acquired concepts. I got it on pre-order from game-stop just in case. 
I just keep checking up on private mailing lists from nissan's bb, just to make sure I spot some good info on the _"next gtr"_.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

2007 "gtr" said:


> *Has anyone given any thought to it being in gran turismo 4, the car racing game?
> I would suspect that it would be there, I mean, I had bought gt3 standard version with the ps2, yup the combo, and later I heard of gt3 concept and decided to have a look. I bought the game and when I recieved it I was very surprised to find the rear end of the gtr concept on the cover. I played the game on my ps2 with a mod chip I bought to play japanese games and it worked. I was stuneed to be able to use the gtr concept in the game. Goes to show how surprising sony can be, I mean they had the car in the game before it even appeared at geneva, very cool. So I think that it will appear in gt4, of not gt4 "concept" if they make such a game but I doubt it; Im sure they are to include the car in the regular game which will have 500+ plus cars with secret acquired concepts. I got it on pre-order from game-stop just in case.
> I just keep checking up on private mailing lists from nissan's bb, just to make sure I spot some good info on the "next gtr". *



I talked to the son of the owner of the local nissan dealer and he said that his father recieved some info and "confidential" papers regarding the next GTR. I'm gonna go over to his house and see if I can grab the papers and scan em :smokin:


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

Oh please do so, we would all appreciate it very much. Bribe him until he gives up the info, heh heh.    
I hope you can scan it soon, and tell us anything you know about it lol.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

2007 "gtr" said:


> *Oh please do so, we would all appreciate it very much. Bribe him until he gives up the info, heh heh.
> I hope you can scan it soon, and tell us anything you know about it lol. *


ha ha, dealers are usually the last people that knows anything about anything, offical infos and specs can be widely available on the internet and dealer won't know anything about it. They would know 2 days before the cars are being unload from the truck in front of the dealership.

Jeff


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

bnr34vspec2 said:


> *ha ha, dealers are usually the last people that knows anything about anything, offical infos and specs can be widely available on the internet and dealer won't know anything about it.  They would know 2 days before the cars are being unload from the truck in front of the dealership.
> 
> Jeff *


Couldn't have put it better myself


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

bnr34vspec2 said:


> *ha ha, dealers are usually the last people that knows anything about anything, offical infos and specs can be widely available on the internet and dealer won't know anything about it. They would know 2 days before the cars are being unload from the truck in front of the dealership.
> 
> Jeff *


Thats what I thought too but he did get something. I dunno maybee he requested the information. Hes a really big GTR fan and infact owns a left hand drive converted R34 GTR. Anyway when I get ahold of it I'll find out if it has any good info


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

skylineGTR_Guy said:


> *Thats what I thought too but he did get something. I dunno maybee he requested the information. Hes a really big GTR fan and infact owns a left hand drive converted R34 GTR. Anyway when I get ahold of it I'll find out if it has any good info  *


err, let me get this straight, hes the owner of a nissan dealer and owns a LHD r34 gtr?  
err, not that believable to me really, most people who work for nissan dont work there because they like the cars but because they like the business. 
Sorry, but im starting to find your comments a bit to exagerated, I mean I seriously doubt that he would own that car, let alone have the "inside info" on the next gtr.


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

So, uh, I guess no one thinks the next gtr might show up in gt4 for ps2?


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

DCD said:


> *Couldn't have put it better myself  *


Thanks.

Sorry Dino, haven't reply to any of your emails, feels so bad about it  Will do so ASAP  

Jeff


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

2007 "gtr" said:


> *err, let me get this straight, hes the owner of a nissan dealer and owns a LHD r34 gtr?
> err, not that believable to me really, most people who work for nissan dont work there because they like the cars but because they like the business.
> Sorry, but im starting to find your comments a bit to exagerated, I mean I seriously doubt that he would own that car, let alone have the "inside info" on the next gtr. *


He works there becasue he owns it and makes good money, he bought the GTR to add to his collection of cars because enjoys expensive cars. I never said he works there becasue he likes the skyline. I also said that he recieved some papers regarding the new GTR, I have no idea what that document contains or anything else about it untill I get my hands on it. So for all I know it could just be full of useless things we already know. I also don't know why he got it he just did, when I have a chance to talk to him and get the papers, I'll scan them and post it here. What possible motive would I have to lie? Do I get anything out of it? No. I'm just doing what you are doing, trying to collect as much information as I can. I also have no personal gain by saying that he owns a GTR, If I wanted to lie I could have said that I own a GTR, which I do not. I could care less if you belive me or not, as I have said, I have no reward for lying to complete strangers on the internet.


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

Very well said, I apologize if I have offended you but you must understand its hard to believe that he owns a LHD r34 in the states--not everyone has the pleasure of owning such a rarity like that.
Anyhow, if and when you get the chance, scan it for us, thanks.
-Dave


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

2007 "gtr" said:


> *Very well said, I apologize if I have offended you but you must understand its hard to believe that he owns a LHD r34 in the states--not everyone has the pleasure of owning such a rarity like that.
> Anyhow, if and when you get the chance, scan it for us, thanks.
> -Dave *


You haven't offended me at all, I just don't like it when people like bnr34vspec2 think that I have nothing better to do with my time than to lie on an internet forum about someone elses car. Tom (the guy who owns the GTR) also owns many other cars including a ferrari 360 spyder and most recently a 300,000 Maybach  I wish I had that kind of money to blow.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

skylineGTR_Guy...I think you are totally over reacting. bnr34vspec2 was just trying to say that dealers are just not part of the development process in building a new car. They sell them and thats about it. They would be getting info on the cars once they would be ready for presentation and sale but before that... rather doubtful!

Plus just because the guy you refer to owns a GTR (as well as other expensive cars) does not automatically make him an authority in the next-gen GT-R. I own a GT-R and work as a motor journalist and I know very little about the car except from all the same speculations that have been going round for years. You will find a lot of other GT-R owners on this website and just because they own the car doesn't mean they have to know anything about the next projects Nissan are working on....just don't get your line of thought. 

Anyway nobody is having a go at you so take it easy.


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

He probably just recevied a load of paperwork on the new Skyline not the GTR.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

DCD said:


> *skylineGTR_Guy...I think you are totally over reacting. bnr34vspec2 was just trying to say that dealers are just not part of the development process in building a new car. They sell them and thats about it. They would be getting info on the cars once they would be ready for presentation and sale but before that... rather doubtful!*


I know that, thats why I was thinking that he perhaps meant the new skyline (G35 in the us) but he mentioned the anti lag system, unless nissan is going to release an anti lag system and turbocharge the G35 I have to belive that it is infact the GTR. I never said that these papers would contain some kind of miraculous information or top secret plans, all I said was that the papers we confidential. But I won't know for sure untill get ahold of them and scan them. I'll try to get them as soon as possible.



DCD said:


> *Plus just because the guy you refer to owns a GTR (as well as other expensive cars) does not automatically make him an authority in the next-gen GT-R. I own a GT-R and work as a motor journalist and I know very little about the car except from all the same speculations that have been going round for years. You will find a lot of other GT-R owners on this website and just because they own the car doesn't mean they have to know anything about the next projects Nissan are working on....just don't get your line of thought. *


I'm confused, how did I insinuate that the fact that he owned a GTR made him an expert? I just mentioned the fact that he owned it to show that he knew what a GTR was not to imply that ownership gave him some special knowledge.



DCD said:


> *Anyway nobody is having a go at you so take it easy. *


I am taking it easy, but its you guys who are jumping to conclusions as if I had come on here claiming to have blueprints and supersecret info. All I said was that he recieved some confidential info, I havent even found out what is inside yet. So when I get the papers I'll scan them and we can all see


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

skylineGTR_Guy I think you are suffering from the reputation that your fellow countrymen have gained over the years. In short most US forums are full of underage morons talking bullsh1t and sometimes we get them landing over here. A good example was the guy who posted a picture of his "best buds car" only to find that the actual owner of the car was a long time member of this forum.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

mattb said:


> *skylineGTR_Guy I think you are suffering from the reputation that your fellow countrymen have gained over the years. In short most US forums are full of underage morons talking bullsh1t and sometimes we get them landing over here. A good example was the guy who posted a picture of his "best buds car" only to find that the actual owner of the car was a long time member of this forum. *


I know exactly what you mean about the underage morons, I frequent many boards and there are many more morons than smart ones. Just as with any forum, I expect that some people to take what I say and contradict me and in a way that is good because any person who readily accepts everything he reads on the internet as truth is a complete idiot. My point in the whole thing is that I have no motive whatsoever of lying, I have nothing to prove to a bunch of people I've never seen or will ever see. As you pointed out, we dont even live in the same country, so what a bunch of people on an internet message board in another country think about me makes absolute zero impact on my life. I'm just trying to help out with what may be some new information. Emphasis on *MAY* be.


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

DCD said:


> *skylineGTR_Guy...I think you are totally over reacting. bnr34vspec2 was just trying to say that dealers are just not part of the development process in building a new car. They sell them and thats about it. They would be getting info on the cars once they would be ready for presentation and sale but before that... rather doubtful!
> *


Thats the point I was trying to get into, either way you explained it perfectly thanks.


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

Oaky getting back on the subject as I see that we seem to have lost track a bit,...

Does anyone think nismo will get involved in some form or another when the _"next gtr"_ comes out?
I dare say it was a brilliant move how nismo arrived just in time when the 350z came out as a reborn legend in the U.S., thus making dedicated Z buyers even more tempted to waste thousands more on the Z and R-Tune packages(offered by nissans tuning division-nismo), adding to that the 34k listing price for the best spec--Track Model. I have a feeling nismo arrived because of great coincidence, and if the _"next gtr"_ *IS* destined to come out as a globally recognized car, this will boost its recognition in the states greatly!
I have always admired nissan and nismo since about 4-5 years ago when the r34 made way in my local hobby shop--from that point on I dedicated myself to learining about nissan's skyline model(s). Overall I've attained much knowlegde--way more online then I could ever have percived elsewhere. I would love to some day dedicated myself to it as a profession somehow. 
Anyhow, in case none of you guys care to read my history, Ill restate the question for those youngs ones who never fail to achieve self confidence in all above-- car forums.

Does anyone think nismo will get involved in some form or another when the _"next gtr"_ comes out?


----------



## GTES-t (Dec 12, 2003)

> Does anyone think nismo will get involved in some form or another when the _"next gtr"_ comes out?


They already have been really. Nismo is a key player in developing the turbo charged VQ30's in the JGTC. Which has become an excellent testing/proving ground for their engine and who knows what other technology they plan to use.

That's why Nissan has a Nismo division, Nissan's job is to design cars to fit the market/produce profit/etc. etc. Nismo's job is to take that car and make it perform better, faster, etc. etc. Something that HAS to be done to the GTR to make it the Sports car fitting enough to justify continuing the name!


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

What price ranges could we possibly expect?
I wouldn't want it to be in the 60k range, possibly 30-35k, and that would be pushing it for me.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

The thing I'm worried about is how the proposed anti lag system will affect aftermarket turbo applications. Unless aftermarket companies develop a way to attach or work in conjunction with the system you might have to get rid of it completley.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

2007 "gtr" said:


> *What price ranges could we possibly expect?
> I wouldn't want it to be in the 60k range, possibly 30-35k, and that would be pushing it for me. *


I was thinking it will probably be near the 35-40K range, I would highly doubt anything higher than 60K


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

2007 "gtr" said:


> *Does anyone think nismo will get involved in some form or another when the "next gtr" comes out? *


Always has & always will. They even do parts for the Nissan Elgrand...what makes you think they will not do anything for the next GT-R?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

GTES-t said:


> *Nismo is a key player in developing the turbo charged VQ30's in the JGTC. *


The GT500 engines are actually built by Autech


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

From what I've seen in the gtr concept, it should have plently of high developed elctronics, so if past gtr owners have complained about electronics(very doubtful)then they might as well not worry about the next one cause it seems to have a bunch of gadgets, I got my pics up.

First pic: You can see some buttons on the steering wheel, hrm, Im thinking a bunch of things can be done with them, also thinking paddle shifters--hint, hint, thats where the new transmission comes along. Not many people pay attention to these things.









Second pic: This one Concentrates on the center console, what the heck could be that little round piece.









Third pic: This one you can see the wheels, I imagine them to be aluminum, strange though, you see the brakes, they appear to be brembo if you look carefully enough, AH! so, our first certainty, is that it will come with brembo's, how exciting. Looks like the standard 4-pot but might elude me to really be 6-pots, AND with slotted rotors, well this gives us a bit to look forward too.









Fourth pic: Its a certainty that this gtr concpet will be LHD, see where you change light intensity.









I got a few ideas on how it will be setup, all this I owe to my keen eye.


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

BTW, the front brakes are huge, the ones shown are a tad smaller, so I assume for it to be 6-pots up front and 4-pots in the rear.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

2007 "gtr" said:


> *BTW, the front brakes are huge, the ones shown are a tad smaller, so I assume for it to be 6-pots up front and 4-pots in the rear. *


They said they were going to redesign it so it won't look like the concept. Let me see If I can dig up the article.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Taken from freshalloy.com

* The Concept *

[image]http://www.ultimatecarpage.com/large/1044-4.jpg[/image]

Nissan Press Release - Tokyo Motor Show 2001

Nissan will continue building the GT-R in the 21st Century, providing the ultimate driving pleasure to even more people worldwide. In its next generation Nissan is looking to introducing the GT-R in other markets worldwide. 

In pursuit of ultimate driving pleasure
Successive generations of the GT-R have consistently pursued the ultimate in driving pleasure. Over the years, the GT-R has continued to be a supreme-performance road-going car that delivers superb driving pleasure by responding faithfully to the driver's demands. Just sitting in the driver's seat of the GT-R produces a feeling of excitement that envelops the entire body.

Achieving the ultimate in driving pleasure means that the car must perform exactly as the driver expects. Meeting this expectation requires a faithful response to the driving actions executed by the driver, and the car must convey accurate information to the driver. In other words, the driver has to be able to judge the vehicle's state accurately and instantaneously. Then, through the car's consistently response to the accelerator pedal, steering wheel and brake pedal, the driver enjoys the pleasure of controlling the car at will. There is feeling of solid trust and oneness that forms between the driver and the car in this process, confidently bringing out both the driver's skill and the car's maximum potential.

Consistently providing the best specifications available in every era
If drivers are to enjoy the ultimate in driving pleasure, the car's potential must be raised to the utmost limits. Successive generations of the GT-R have truly incorporated superior specifications even among vehicles in this segment. With its unrivaled power, the engine has delivered outstanding acceleration and top speed combined with a driving sensation. A superior braking system has provided powerful braking performance, and an outstanding suspension has enabled the GT-R to corner with remarkable quickness. 

The GT-R has been the showcase for the highest levels of acceleration, cornering and stopping capabilities. The delicate balance between the powerful engine and responsive suspension has been pushed as each system surpassed last generation technology.

As a result of that never-ending process, the GT-R has continued to embody the most advanced technologies available in every era.

Expanding the tradition globally in the 21st-Century
Successive generations of the GT-R have already established an unshakable position in Japan as a result of incorporating the highest levels of technology available in pursuit of ultimate driving pleasure. That superior performance transcended the oceans to make the GT-R the focus of envious looks the world over. Nissan is developing a new generation of GT-R for the 21st Century with the aim of placing it in the spotlight of the global stage, beyond the borders of the Japanese market.

The GT-R displayed at the 2001 Tokyo Motor Show is a concept vehicle which delivers "Ultimate Driving Pleasure" with the best in world-class


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

* The Concept - Multimedia *

* Click here to Watch the GTR concept in action!!* - _Thanks goes to *'crunk'* for posting the link._

* Video from Tokyo Motorshow 2001 - Many different angles "Dial-up beware" * * The Speculation Begins *



> Best Car & Holiday Auto) think that the engine used in the next GTR will be the VQ33DETT.
> 
> The new 3.3L alloy block V6 will use the stroke length from the VQ35 and the bore from the VQ30. It will use twin electronically assisted turbochargers, which is a first! Apparently two small electric motors will be attached to the turbine shaft spinning it at lower revs when no positive boost is being made thus eliminating turbo lag. Furthermore variable valve timing and variable valve lift will be used in order to achieve the 400ps that is predicted.
> 
> The M-spec will get a 6 speed CVT transmission while the V-spec a 6 speed MT. Active suspension will be used, along with 4 pot Brembos all round and huge 19" wheels.


_#67210482 - 12/04/02 08:00 AM_


> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/ae_news_story.php?id=32040
> 
> It's set to be Japan's fastest and most advanced supercar - but look under the skin and it's Britain's brains which will power Nissan's new GT-R!
> most advanced car in the world. But it's not only Nissan engineers who can claim the credit - our sources say British legend Cosworth has been called in to help tweak the engine, while Lotus is involved in fine-tuning the suspension.
> ...


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

_Post#67231069 - 12/26/02 09:34 AM_


> Detroit- 12/24/2002
> 
> Infiniti has scrapped plans to reveal their latest project in the 2003 New York Auto Show, which procedes the Detroit Auto Show. Rumors are that this project is some variant ot the controversially styled Nissan GT-R concept that wowed the crowed at the 2001 Tokyo Motor Show.
> 
> ...


_Post#67252363 - 01/14/03 05:38 PM_


> In the Feburary issue of CAR Magazine, "Mr. GTR" Hiroshi Tamura revealed the following information when discussing the GTR project.
> 
> "Porsche 993 to 996 was a big step. Ferrari 355 to 360 was a big step. We must make an even bigger leap than that for the next-generation GT-R. What we are saying to customers is, be patient, trust us, we will make it for you".


_Post#67281142 - 02/06/03 07:13 PM_


> from http://www.drive.com.au
> 
> 'Godzilla' set to roar again
> By Cameron McGavin
> ...


_Post #67546028 - 09/29/03 02:24 PM_


> http://www.caranddriver.com/article.asp?section_id=29&article_id=7176
> 
> Infiniti will begin offering an all-wheel-drive version of its hot-selling G35 sedan, fitted with Nissan's ATTESA E-TS (electronic torque split) system, in early December. Now comes word that an upcoming G35 platform mate, the Skyline GT-R, will get not only ATTESA E-TS but also a twin-turbo V-6 tuned by Cosworth. Producing in the neighborhood of 480 horsepower, the new V-6 features twin-turbo motor assist, a technology employed during off-boost periods—say, when idling—that temporarily turns the GT-R into a naturally aspirated car. Here's how it works: When off boost, magnetic valves open to form a bypass that redirects exhaust gas around the turbos and directly into the precatalysts; when on boost, the valves close and channel exhaust gas into the turbos. The net effect is a car reportedly capable of meeting strict emissions regulations around the world. Don't expect to see the GT-R, likely labeled an Infiniti when it comes to America, till 2005 or 2006.


_Post##67553134 - 10/06/03 04:34 PM_


> October 05, 2003
> [image]http://www.autocarmagazine.co.uk//Car/Nissan/1393341553.jpg[/image]
> 
> Snooper scoopers
> ...


_GTR.CO.UK - 09/26/03 10:29 AM_


> Power: 480ps (352kw!) @ 7200rpm
> Torque: 58kg/m @ 4800rpm
> 
> The GT-R concept has been finalized. The new car will target the 911 Turbo as its primary competitor. The new GT-R will feature a VQ32DETT Twin-Turbo V6 engine. Estimated output will be over 480ps and over 420 lb/ft of torque .
> ...


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

_Autoweek - 10/15/03 8:30 AM_


> No GTR for Tokyo
> Despite intense speculation in Japanese automotive publications, Nissan says it has no plans to introduce the next-generation GTR coupe at this month’s Tokyo Motor Show. Nissan displayed a concept version of the GTR at the 2001 Tokyo show and the 2002 Geneva show, but isn’t ready to premier a production car to replace the R34 GTR. Nissan ceased production of the R34 GTR in August 2002 because the car’s engine was unable to meet increasingly strict emissions standards in Japan.
> 
> source: Auto week > Click here for the article.


_Post#67567815 - 10/22/03 01:57 AM_ 


> Dow Jones Business News
> Nissan Motor To Launch New GTR Sports Model Globally 2007
> Wednesday October 22, 12:31 am ET
> 
> ...


_#37 Tokyo Motor Show Press Briefing_ 


> Carlos Ghosn
> President and CEO
> 
> Another Nissan legend will be shown here in 2007 – the GT-R. Development of the new GT-R is on schedule, and it is being engineered to claim its place among the world’s elite sports cars. More details will come closer to its launch. Click here for the rest of the article.


_Autoweek - 8:33am Oct. 28, 2003_


> *Nissan Skyline GT-R coming to U.S., but not until ’07*
> 
> _By MARK VAUGHN_
> 
> ...


_Autoweek - 08:30 Nov. 12, 2003_


> *Nissan predicts 1 million sales in U.S. with boost from new offerings*
> 
> On the Infiniti side, John Capps, chairman of the Infiniti Dealer Advisory Board, said the wish list for Infiniti dealers is to get the third SUV and the GTR sports car.
> 
> ...


_Edmunds.com - Jan. 09, 2004_


> *Ghosn discusses Z older brother and flagship updates in Edmunds.com interview*
> 
> Ghosn dicussed the GTR on edmunds NAIAS 2004 interview. Click the Link to watch a 5:03 video. Flash 7 required.


_Autoweek.com - Jan. 15, 2004_


> *911 specs, Nissan price*
> 
> We’ve already told you Nissan chief Carlos Ghosn has promised the return of the Skyline GT-R at the 2007 Tokyo Motor Show, followed by worldwide sales—United States included (AW, Nov. 3, 2003). Ghosn has said development time for a globally competitive car explains why the car won’t appear until then, but now he has narrowed the field of sports cars to a key benchmark for the next GT-R: Porsche’s 911. “It has really good performance” while having an affordable price tag, says Ghosn.


_AutoExpress.com - Mar. 12, 2004_


> *Product Planning Boss Patrick Pelata explains briefly GTR delay*
> 
> Speaking w/Autoexpress, Product planning boss Patrick Pelata says it will now be unveiled at the Tokyo Motor Show in October 2007, referring to the GTR. *He told us: "A car such as the GT-R has to make technology breakthroughs. It takes time to find these solutions."*
> 
> Click here for the link.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Excuse all the images that don't work, I didn't get a chance to erase them becasue It's late and I'm tired.  Does anyone else have any articles that were not mentioned above?


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

Wow, so you've been tracking the _"next gtr"_ for quite some time eh. 
Anyhow, I hate to say it but the link with the proposed movie is dead, and so is the one with many angles. All those people you have posted on know nothing more than what has been told online for the 3 years that the concept has been out; and most themselves have just beat around the bush by making their articles more questionable. The only real source will be that of Nissan JP. 
If I should have the pleasure to one day hear about it before anyone else, I hope to come here first and tell of it.


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

Still no news on it, this is driving me nuts.


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

I just don't like the speculative idea about a V engine.

Dwell angle = nastiness 

I like straight 6es


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

Alexb said:


> *I just don't like the speculative idea about a V engine.
> I like straight 6es  *


same here, but most think the rb is old already, I think otherwise.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

The V6 is due to emissions standards


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

skylineGTR_Guy said:


> *The V6 is due to emissions standards  *


Yeah. I hate these emission standards


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

I would have thought it was tougher to obtain emission stds with a V because of that dwell angle! which thus equals a slightly irregular rotation!


----------



## El Gabito (Apr 13, 2004)

I just hope that it is not a V8. I mean, don't you guys think that V6 is better than a V8? I agree, i think it should remain a straight six. I mean, Toyota did it in the Supra, and they still do it in the Lexus IS300 (I don't know what they are called in the UK). 

What scares me is that there is even mention of V8 on Nissan's USA website. www.nissanusa.com/nismo If you look under the gt-r section.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

El Gabito said:


> *they still do it in the Lexus IS300 (I don't know what they are called in the UK).*


Lexus IS300


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

The IS300 is now going to a V6.


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

El Gabito said:


> What scares me is that there is even mention of V8 on Nissan's USA website. www.nissanusa.com/nismo If you look under the gt-r section. [/B]


I couldn't see this section, is it still there!


----------



## El Gabito (Apr 13, 2004)

Alexb said:


> *I couldn't see this section, is it still there! *


Yeah, after the little NISMO sequence loads, click on History/Events, then click on Heritage, then Skyline GT-R Story. It's in the second to last paragraph. They could just be doing it to scare people off, but still, I don't want a V8 in a GT-R. And it BETTER be Nissan, not Infiniti.


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

r u guys crossing yer fingers for a US supplied version? 

They would be common as muck then I reckon


----------



## El Gabito (Apr 13, 2004)

Alexb said:


> *r u guys crossing yer fingers for a US supplied version?
> 
> They would be common as muck then I reckon  *


It is already confirmed that it will be avaliable in the US... It's just a matter of whether it will be Nissan or Infiniti.


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

El Gabito said:


> *It is already confirmed that it will be avaliable in the US... It's just a matter of whether it will be Nissan or Infiniti. *


Yes, but even so, it is not guaranteed, just a speculation really. Carlos Ghosn hasn't specifically said that *it will* make it to the u.s., he merely said it "might" and left a little hint-hint. He also might not mean the u.s. when he said it will cross international borders, for all we know it might just make it to the u.k. and other parts of europe. Might make it to australia too, anywhere in fact, you never know. 
They could surprise us at any moment.


----------



## El Gabito (Apr 13, 2004)

2007 "gtr" said:


> *Yes, but even so, it is not guaranteed, just a speculation really. Carlos Ghosn hasn't specifically said that it will make it to the u.s., he merely said it "might" and left a little hint-hint. He also might not mean the u.s. when he said it will cross international borders, for all we know it might just make it to the u.k. and other parts of europe. Might make it to australia too, anywhere in fact, you never know.
> They could surprise us at any moment. *



Let's just say I'll put money on it... and I'm gonna start saving now. We've got 4.5 years to wait though. 3.5 or so until it debuts.

I'd be willing to bet that they will soon also come back with an "S" chassis car. We need something to fit into that segment. All the other manufacturers have a small 2-door, but they both went away with the 200sx and the 240sx over here. We have a BIG need for an entry level two-door as well as a mid-level two door. If nissan wants to be a contender it will have to step up.


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

hey all, I got some new pics and no one has these pics on the count that they are screen shots I took. I saw a exclusive video of the next gtr ehich lasted about 3 minutes, and certainly no one knows the link on where to find it. I hope soon to get my site up and host the pics, so you can all see. Also some very surprising info I have found, which Ill copyright soon enough. I need to speak to blow dog, if you can pm me. I would like to show you personally my set up of my site and the "secret" pics.


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

> Also some very surprising info I have found, which Ill copyright soon enough


wtf are you on about


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

nothing just that I got a few pdf files on the next gtr, with that a video and pics.


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

Let's see em then


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

yes I will do so, but Id rather send it via pm to you guys. Im still busy all this weekend and week, so let me see If I can manage. Im trying to host ALL of the pics lol.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

2007 "gtr" said:


> yes I will do so, but Id rather send it via pm to you guys. Im still busy all this weekend and week, so let me see If I can manage. Im trying to host ALL of the pics lol.


I can host them on my site if you want


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

2007 "gtr" said:


> yes I will do so, but Id rather send it via pm to you guys. Im still busy all this weekend and week, so let me see If I can manage. Im trying to host ALL of the pics lol.


Send me the PDF and image files, please.
Thanks


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

skylineGTR_Guy said:


> I can host them on my site if you want


I greatly appreciate the support, but Id prefer to host them, in case I let another do it and his/her site "accidently" is taken down for whatever reason. Just as a precaution Ill do it myself.


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

*Patience friends*



LSR said:


> Send me the PDF and image files, please.
> Thanks


patience guys, Im gonna be busy all week, hope to show it all soon.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

lol


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi 2007 "gtr",

I have a question.
Who is the CVE of the GTR project now?

Regards,

Shin


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

Shin said:


> Hi 2007 "gtr",
> 
> I have a question.
> Who is the CVE of the GTR project now?
> ...


Hi shin, the Chief Vehicle Engineer of the gtr project is Kazutoshi Mizuno. He is responsible for all FM platforms, g35, skyline N/A, and the 350z as well. He is working in collaboration with others I presume, but you must know more than me on this subject and If Im wrong please stupefy me on the subject, im pressed to be amazed.  
It is said that the next gtr will be RWD, but who really knows eh.  
Shin, permit me to send you the info by pm as well?
You will not be disappointed, I should think no one has the information I possess besides the people who have created such from nissan.


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Hi,

Ok, thanks. Just checking...  
Could you please send me email instead of PM because I don't use
PM.

Regards,

Shin


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

Shin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ok, thanks. Just checking...
> Could you please send me email instead of PM because I don't use
> ...


Ill gladly do so in time.  
Im very busy, and have not much time at the moment. Its a bit odd that I who do not directly work for nissan possess more information then them themselves, but lol it doesn't matter much I guess. I saw a 3 year old video in which Carlos Ghosn mentioned that they were developing the gtr, so I imagine they have had some progress with it. What is real interesting are the concept features of which Ive seen firsthand. Retractable spoiler oh goody.


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

2007 GTR can you stick me inline for a copy of the pics and videos too  I know your busy, but whenever mate... :smokin:


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

MattPayne said:


> 2007 GTR can you stick me inline for a copy of the pics and videos too  I know your busy, but whenever mate... :smokin:


Ill do my best to have it already, thing is there are gonna be about 20-30 pics for sure, but I had planned to have over 100 in different sizes, resolutions and formats (jpg,jpeg,gif, etc.). Ive been preparing all this and now that im "sick with it" im finding new info left and right.  
Right now I got like 5 peeps wanting to see pics so it'll be some time lol.


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

Feel free to pm me any info you have.


----------



## El Gabito (Apr 13, 2004)

c'mon I need some pics and info if this is new... why hasn't it been hosted yet?

THANKS!!

Kyle


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

2007 "gtr" said:


> Ill do my best to have it already, thing is there are gonna be about 20-30 pics for sure, but I had planned to have over 100 in different sizes, resolutions and formats (jpg,jpeg,gif, etc.). Ive been preparing all this and now that im "sick with it" im finding new info left and right.
> Right now I got like 5 peeps wanting to see pics so it'll be some time lol.


why do you need different formats? just go the standar jpg and tehn anyone who want to convert it can just use photoshop or something. Also if you use gallery on source forge it will automatiacally create a gallery and thumbnails, medium sizes and full sizes etc.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

heh, check this out, a paper model of the concept


----------



## Rich C (Feb 16, 2003)

2007 "gtr" said:


> Ill do my best to have it already, thing is there are gonna be about 20-30 pics for sure, but I had planned to have over 100 in different sizes, resolutions and formats (jpg,jpeg,gif, etc.). Ive been preparing all this and now that im "sick with it" im finding new info left and right.
> Right now I got like 5 peeps wanting to see pics so it'll be some time lol.


Prove me wrong if you can but...

1. You don't have access to pictures
2. If you don't have any time how come you are always on here posting
3. If you don't work for Nissan you have NO CHANCE of seeing it
4. I work for Nissan and know plenty about the new GTR and would not endanger my job or reputation by spreading this information on a public forum - I doubt you would either if you were telling the truth

If you have the information and feel like you need to tell everybody - do it otherwise stop wasting our time


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Well said Rich. All contrived.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

2007 gtr..if you have something to post then please do so. If not then stop making this pointless thread any more pointless and longer than it already is.


----------



## El Gabito (Apr 13, 2004)

skylineGTR_Guy said:


> heh, check this out, a paper model of the concept
> 
> http://www.nissan.co.jp/EVENT/PAPERCRAFT/PDF/gtr.gif



That's cool, haven't seen that before.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

I just drove the new GTR on a track, I'll tell you guys all about it later  

The car is sitting in my garage right now, but I can't take pictures of it to post because my mom is going to use it to go get grocery in a minute  

Jeff


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Jeff....new GTR? Pfft...thats so yesterday. Nissan has already hired me to work on the V36.5 GT-R. I'm taking care of the special track edition called "T-spec". They are also working on a "P-spec" for the US. The "P" stands for "Pimp" and it features 12 inch multi spoked wheels with a choice of gold plate or chrome. Comes standard with "bags" with pre-programmed setting to allow you to ride around in either spider or other funky setting all at a flick of a button. They are also thinking of making the GT-R "G-spec" which will be a SUV based "Gangster" spec. This is particularly cool as it comes stock with 27 " chromes with spinners and 1200 W stereo Curb weight will be a segment-competitive 3.4 tons

They have also decided to make a special "D-spec" for the European market which will be powered by a diesel engine so all those people in Europe can drive a supercar without paying too much money for petrol.


 :smokin:


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

DCD said:


> Jeff....new GTR? Pfft...thats so yesterday. Nissan has already hired me to work on the V36.5 GT-R. I'm taking care of the special track edition called "T-spec". They are also working on a "P-spec" for the US. The "P" stands for "Pimp" and it features 12 inch multi spoked wheels with a choice of gold plate or chrome. Comes standard with "bags" with pre-programmed setting to allow you to ride around in either spider or other funky setting all at a flick of a button. They are also thinking of making the GT-R "G-spec" which will be a SUV based "Gangster" spec. This is particularly cool as it comes stock with 27 " chromes with spinners and 1200 W stereo Curb weight will be a segment-competitive 3.4 tons
> 
> They have also decided to make a special "D-spec" for the European market which will be powered by a diesel engine so all those people in Europe can drive a supercar without paying too much money for petrol.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah man I heard about that! But I'm holding out for the G-spec II it comes with a built in hot tub, plasma screen, a coupon for free gold teeth, a fully loaded 9mm handgun and your choice of blonde, brunette or black haired women :smokin: Oh yeah and a sticker that says "hello my name is pimp daddy" a cd/dvd player that automatically changes every other word to either "*****" , "ho" or your choice of illicit drugs adn one of these:








But for the most important part, what should my plate say? I've got in narrowed down to PIMP, CRUZIN or GANGSTA....Oh how could i forget FOSHIZZLE?









I think they will have the D-spec in japan too but it will look oddly like an AE86 and only come in the panda color scheme and instantly make anybody who gets behind the wheel a pro drifter!

then theres this beauty:








It's the G-spec 3! a golfcart to pimp through the course with!


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Good one Dino  Please see a few corrections I have below:



DCD said:


> Jeff....new GTR? Pfft...thats so yesterday. Nissan has already hired me to work on the V36.5 GT-R. I'm taking care of the special track edition called "T-spec". They are also working on a "P-spec" for the US. The "P" stands for "Pimp" and it features 12 inch multi spoked wheels with a choice of gold plate or chrome. Comes standard with "bags" with pre-programmed setting to allow you to ride around in either spider or other funky setting all at a flick of a button. They are also thinking of making the GT-R "G-spec" which will be a SUV based "Gangster" spec. This is particularly cool as it comes stock with 27 " chromes with spinners and 1200 W stereo Curb weight will be a segment-competitive 3.4 tons


28" is the biggest now, I am sure 30" is just around the corner:









This one is a photoshop 40" rims, but I am sure we'll see it in the future.









Those kind of cars always looks like a train to me..... LOL  









I think those people's stereo have more like 20,000W, as the stereo I just put into my little car have 1800W and it is not very loud outside of the car with the volume turn up!!



DCD said:


> They have also decided to make a special "D-spec" for the European market which will be powered by a diesel engine so all those people in Europe can drive a supercar without paying too much money for petrol.


Skyline GTR TDI  

Jeff


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I'm prepared to eat humble pie here, but here goes....

I've seen the pictures and the video that are being discussed here and I can honestly say they are nothing other than the concept car pictures. In fact, the video is even titled 2001!

It was the promotional material used when the concept car was shown to the world - NOTHING MORE.

Furthermore, and this is very important, you cannot claim copyright on someone elses media material. Neither the video, or the screengrabs. The copyright remains with the producer of the material. So if you are hosting the pictures and claiming copyright on them, you are in effect breaking a copyright law yourself.

Post the pics up on the forum, they are pictures everybody has seen before.

Again, I'm sory if this offends.

Cem


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

D-spec  pure class...  tight english types!!! lol!!! 
if i hadnt already stopped drinking coffee... id have to be sponging it out of my keyboard right now!!!  

thats made my morning Dino :smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I'm guessing we are talking about this "document"


























Jeff...I'm sure I've already seen 29 inch rims with a gold snake-skin effect on the spokes. Very tasteful. NOOOT


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Dino & Jeff PSML and can't stop!


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

No Dine take the pictures down, they are top secret stolen by James bond himself documents. If Nissan find out you have them you'll be shot


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Damn...what was I thinking!! Showing a 3 year old press relase online!!   

Ok guys. Its too late now. It was nice knowing y..................


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

DCD said:


> Damn...what was I thinking!! Showing a 3 year old press relase online!!
> 
> Ok guys. Its too late now. It was nice knowing y..................


Wait! before you die write your will in blood on the floor leaving me the R34! And that press release while your at it! Just out curiosity, any way I could get a good scan of that? Also whats on the CD? just pictures and such? Is it illegal to copy press release CD's? or not since they are just giving them away anyway? Either way, if you could burn a copy and send me the .bin file thorugh the server that would be great, if not thats ok too.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Rich C said:


> Prove me wrong if you can but...
> 
> 1. You don't have access to pictures
> 2. If you don't have any time how come you are always on here posting
> ...


I was thinking the same thing to be honest. Looking through Nissan's corporate files and posting them on a public forum is likely to have serious legal consequences for not just you, but also this board and the owner. I implied this heavily somewhere in this thread. 

Nissan knows the GT-R is a high profile car and I'm sure that because of this they have the most stringent physical and IT security systems available.

Even if you did work for Nissan, you can't say anything as you're legally bound NOT to give out information.


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

If Im bound to getting myself or anyone else in trouble for having the pics or anything else here I simply won't do it. I cannot hold myself responsible for posting pics of it which might get me in severe problems. Im not gonna send them, best I can do is for any of you to pm me and Ill send you a link on where to find them furthermore. Sorry but legal action, I cannot handle and my father cannot get layed off from nissan cause of this that I was formerly up for, so im sorry again but as BD, and LSR had made me aware of, this can bring in many problems for me, so im not going through with it, even if it is a forum. Here we do not remain anonymous although some of you may think so.


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

DCD, the "document" which you have posted on here is not the one I refer to, in fact it is the same as the one in the TOKY02001 directory, or so I imagine. I know you know what Im referring to, does the booklet have the "exact" info as that of the one they have on the site? I mean I think so since it is titled the same. What does the whole booklet say if you can type it for us, for Im not sure if it is the same press info they released on the site.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

whatever the booklet says is irrelevant. The 2001 GT-R Concept is just that, a concept, a study, a look into a possible future car. It does not mean the actual car in 2007 or 2010 or when ever they are going to sell it will look or share much with that car.


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

I think I can say with some confidence that 2007 "gtr" your an IDIOT. Can you please wander off to another forum and post your bullshit there.


----------



## jdmctr (Aug 26, 2003)

Wasn't going to post anything but I've had my doubts about 2007 "GTR" for quite a while. Isn't it a bit coincidental that after Blow Dog and LSR mention legal implications that he says he can't share the information with everyone?  So just own up and admit you don't have anything and even if you do, its nothing other the the old concept information.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

2007 "gtr",

you might feel more at home here:

http://www.honda-tech.com/

Jeff


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

The thing I don't understand is, what do people get out of by posting non-sense on internet forum?

I mean is it funny to them when people believe in the fake story they made up? Do they get a kick out of it?

I sure don't think is cool to have people calling you an idiot.

There must be a reason for it, if not, they won't be doing it.

2007 "gtr".........maybe you can enlighten us.

Jeff


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

jdmctr said:


> Wasn't going to post anything but I've had my doubts about 2007 "GTR" for quite a while. Isn't it a bit coincidental that after Blow Dog and LSR mention legal implications that he says he can't share the information with everyone?  So just own up and admit you don't have anything and even if you do, its nothing other the the old concept information.


Yup, LSR just provided the perfect excuse for 2007 "gtr" to get out of his own non-sense............

Jeff


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

bnr34vspec2 said:


> 2007 "gtr",
> 
> you might feel more at home here:
> 
> ...




Thanks for that, I liked reading the GT-R vs. NSX comparisons 

I probably sound a little vague in what I've said earlier in this thread but I don't want to go on about what you're doing is vague and on and I'll end up annoying everyone on this forum lol. To be fair I actually thought that 2007 "GTR", despite seeming to have an unhealthy interest in the next GT-R, was just very enthusiastic and hyped up about the product, which is a perfectly normal to think over a GT-R.


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

hey, if you all want to offend so be it, I dont come here to start problems. In the end I stay with what I was hoping to show you guys, and nothing you can say--any of you will make me think otherwise. You guys act polite at first and once I say I won't show it cause I might get in trouble you lot snap back at me with cheap insults, which I do not remotely care about. I come here as an enthusiast, and I need not prove myself to any of you, so Ill leave it at that. Ive said my peace here.


----------



## Rich C (Feb 16, 2003)

*we are waiting!!*



2007 "gtr" said:


> hey, if you all want to offend so be it, I dont come here to start problems. In the end I stay with what I was hoping to show you guys,


Dave, this is what hapens when you make completely unsubstantiated comments on a public forum. Your excuses do not back up your story in any way. It is commendable that you have an interest and your are enthusiastic but you will not get any credit on here by making up stories.



2007 "gtr" said:


> nothing you can say--any of you will make me think otherwise.


Actually not true if you post or PM me your father's name and the Nissan company he works for including the city it is based in, I am quite happy to check the validity of your claims. Maybe we are all wrong and you are Carlos Ghosn's son and he has been out taking holiday snaps of the new GTR and then decided he would give them to his kids to post on the internet - i mean that IS possible!! 



2007 "gtr" said:


> You guys act polite at first and once I say I won't show it cause I might get in trouble you lot snap back at me with cheap insults, which I do not remotely care about. I come here as an enthusiast, and I need not prove myself to any of you, so Ill leave it at that. Ive said my peace here.


You will find this happens quite a lot in life when you lie and yes actually when you make wild claims you DO have to prove yourself otherwise everybody will say that you are full of sh!t - which you seem to be. I haven't seen a cheap insult on here yet - but I am sure it won't be long if you continue like this!!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

2007 "gtr" said:


> Im not gonna send them, best I can do is for any of you to pm me and Ill send you a link on where to find them furthermore


Why not just post the link then ?


----------



## SEXMACHINE (Feb 14, 2003)

why dont u all lighten up and give '2007 gtr' a break. 

We all obviously know his full of sh*t but look at the bright side of things, his sh*t talking has united us in wasting more of our time talking on this forum in hopeing to get a glance at our beloved new GT-R prematurly. Seriously guys, we're all smart enuff to know that we wont see or hear sh*t for another 3 years.

But when it does happen we will be umungst the first die hard fans to know whats going on because of people like '2007 gtr' and because people like him spend every second of their spare time searching the net/downloading/dreaming/wishing & lieing is what keeps this forum going.

He truely is a diehard GT-R fan......all the best to ya bud!


----------



## El Gabito (Apr 13, 2004)

2007 "gtr" said:


> Its in a private directory, and I forgot the info, not much I can do.


His reply when I PM'd him as he asked people to do...


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

El Gabito said:


> His reply when I PM'd him as he asked people to do...


I am not surprise.

Jeff


----------



## 2007 "gtr" (Mar 4, 2004)

El Gabito said:


> His reply when I PM'd him as he asked people to do...


I knew you would talk crap, thus I didnt show a thing to you, like if you knew me or vice-versa.


----------



## El Gabito (Apr 13, 2004)

2007 "gtr" said:


> I knew you would talk crap, thus I didnt show a thing to you, like if you knew me or vice-versa.



I only did it because you claimed to have some valuable "SECRET INFO" and asked people to PM you if they wanted it. I PM you and you tell me you "forgot" where it was... Am I supposed to praise you for it? Get a life and stop making false claims on the internet.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

2007 "gtr" said:


> I knew you would talk crap, thus I didnt show a thing to you, like if you knew me or vice-versa.


El Gabito simply let us know your reply to him when he PM you, he didn't "talk crap".

Everyone here is very clear on who the "crap talker" is.

Jeff


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Come on then. PM me the info. Because of my job I cant disclose any informaton so your secret info is safe with me. Prove everyone here you are teling the truth. If not, let it go!


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Yet another concept:
Comments?


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Personally I don't like it, its just not GTR-ish, not to aggressive looking in my book, it just doesn't instill the fear that the words GTR should. The front Grill, the lights just so....ugh.


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Not bad I'd say but I' sure Nissan GTR group coul do more to make it stand from the crowd. Back has a bit of Vanquish and the front wings a hint of RX-8.

skylineGTR_Guy who's the source?


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

It's not an official concept photo, it looks like a photoshop job, I found it on freshalloy.com

looks too much like this car:


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm not sure if it was on here or another board but there was talk about the use of electric motors in the next GTR, that kind of worried me, but looking at what toyota has done, it might not turn out too bad.

Check it out:
*In 1800, Alessandro Volta arranged zinc and copper discs in a column and invented the battery. 204 years later, Toyota has electrified automotive history with the first high-performance hybrid, named in his honor. The Giugiaro-designed carbon-fiber body seats three people abreast and features "drive-by-wire" controls, allowing you to position the steering wheel and pedals in front of any one of them. And the Volta's 408-hp Hybrid Synergy Drive (a 3.3-liter V6 with an electric motor for each axle) not only delivers 435 miles on a 13.7-gallon tank, but 0 - 60 acceleration in a mere 4 seconds. Somewhere, Count Volta is smiling.*

The styling isn't half bad either:


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

The pic in post 125 is very similar to the car that I followed up the A34 a few months back... I am only guessing but I think that is very close to what will be the next GTR.

As for road presence it has buckets of it, everything got out of its way...

It may have just been over for 'systems approval' but with slightly nicer front lights that is the car I saw.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Well If a US version of the GTR is going to come out, I'm pretty sure they would test it at the ATC here in AZ where they test all nissan cars for durability (nothing like 115 degree weather to test cars in  ) Security is super tight though


----------



## DanDud (Nov 12, 2003)

All this baby needs is a spoiler! Tis nice


----------



## Blue Neon (May 6, 2004)

yuk, not to my taste, but then i prefer the R30...


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

lol, but I prefer the orginal concept to that 'little' thing above.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

I dont think so Tim...


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

Mycroft said:


> The pic in post 125 is very similar to the car that I followed up the A34 a few months back... I am only guessing but I think that is very close to what will be the next GTR.
> 
> As for road presence it has buckets of it, everything got out of its way...
> 
> It may have just been over for 'systems approval' but with slightly nicer front lights that is the car I saw.


so we are seeing more and more of the final design


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

rank rotten


----------



## gtr_man34 (Mar 21, 2004)

i have seen somewhere of a prtotype hand drawn gtr r35 it was i think blue too bad i lost the pic and i have also seen the prtotype pic of a new rx-7 it was more loking like mazda 6 and there was also a supra the supra was nice i liked it


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

surely the proto of the rx-7 was the design for the rx-8, which coincidentally look a little like the mazda 6, and is therefore no longer under development and released?


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

Mycroft said:


> The pic in post 125 is very similar to the car that I followed up the A34 a few months back... I am only guessing but I think that is very close to what will be the next GTR.
> 
> As for road presence it has buckets of it, everything got out of its way...
> 
> It may have just been over for 'systems approval' but with slightly nicer front lights that is the car I saw.


I may be way off the mark here, don't shoot me if I've made a mistake and sound patronising, but what you saw could it possibly be the 350 Z Skyline as i've seen a couple in the country now. 

If its of any interest to anyone I have fair bit of knowledge on the concept car 'zero knowledge on the actual car!' but could explain concept development. It can be confusing, trust that is a lot of artistic license involved!!


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

*Silly me, but now dead curious???*

Mycroft, looking at previous posts, of course your aware of 350GT....
wow, so you have possibly seen a glimpse of whats to come!! Was the car gloved???


----------



## HASHIRIYA (Sep 29, 2004)

hey, how are you guys doing? I love to hear that the English people love our Japanese cars! It's make proud to be a Japanese citizen. 
I haven't read all the replies, so I may be repeating something. From what I heard the name Skyline GT-R will be just GT-R. and it will be present in the Tokyo Auto Show in 2007.


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

HASHIRIYA said:


> hey, how are you guys doing? I love to hear that the English people love our Japanese cars! It's make proud to be a Japanese citizen.
> I haven't read all the replies, so I may be repeating something. From what I heard the name Skyline GT-R will be just GT-R. and it will be present in the Tokyo Auto Show in 2007.


You deserve to be proud to be a Japanese citizen, as Japan not only create many wonderfully engineered cars, you guys also create many other wonderful things for the world to enjoy.

Now would you guys hurry up and release the next GTR!!  

I am kidding  

Yeh, 1000 posts!!! :smokin:


----------



## SEXMACHINE (Feb 14, 2003)

i agree, Japs make the best shit! but then again u'd expect nothing less by such an inteligent race, The Japanese are perfectionists by nature which is why they (along with the germans) are so far ahead technologicaly. So howz about one of you brilliant japanese citizens send me a HITACHI plasma screen or some HKS goodies  hahaha **wishfull thinking**


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

Mine will be a panasonic plasma and a whole bunch of apexi, hks, jun ands nismo bits   :smokin:


----------



## HASHIRIYA (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks bnr34vspec2 and SEXMACHINE. I would to the car in production soon too. But, there something I'm worrying about, that is that the design team working on the 6th GT-R is in England and most of the people there are from all over the world. I'm not saying that is a bad thing. It's just that I don't know if they really know what kind of car a "GT-R" is. I want them to understand it's not like any other Japanese sport car, it has made many legends in the Japanese motor sport world.

One more thing, whenever you see a R34, please remember that the front bumper was made by the company my dad works for.


----------



## GTRby16 (Oct 7, 2004)

*a few different GTRs*

ok, well i have seen a few versions of the upcomming GTR one looks like something totally different (for good or for bad i dunno) and the other one just looks like an infiniti if u actually look at the infiniti looking version well enough u will realize on the side there is no G/T symbol,and that the only place it actually says skyline is where the license plate should be.. i think that was just a hoax, or a serious miscomunication happend. and does any 1 know if the new model will have the Attesa ETS?


----------



## Wahhaj (Feb 19, 2003)

*More info on the next GTR.*



GTRby16 said:


> does any 1 know if the new model will have the Attesa ETS?



I have quite a collection of GTR photoshop images on my thread post at Freshalloy.com

http://forums.freshalloy.com/ubbthr...7547649&page=1&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1

Also from the rumors so far, the next GTR will have whats being called the next generation of Attesa [E-AWD].


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Wahhaj said:


> Also from the rumors so far, the next GTR will have whats being called the next generation of Attesa [E-AWD].


A system similar to the one found on the Nissan March 

Quote from skylines australia :

Basically, the e-4WD system comes in the moment traction is lost in the rear wheels, with torque bias always to the rear. The timing, torque allowance etc is all finely tuned to assist cornering and turn-in. This really is the next phase of performance 4WD engineering. The front motor is supplied power by a Lithium battery which is recharged by a generator feeding off the VQ32DETT. My Japanese ability isn't that good, but I believe the motor-assisted turbos are fed from the Lithium battery aswell.


----------



## GTRby16 (Oct 7, 2004)

i never understood the atessa ets pro ,if it distributes 50% of its torque to the rear wheels whenever they start to lose traction wouldnt that just make like a burnout or in the event of cornering wouldnt you drift a little easier? the atessa ets always made alot more sense on the R32 to me. how is it possible for the Atessa [E-AWD] to make gripping better with timing, if you are losing traction and u get a sudden torque boost wont you just spin your tires even if it is at an exact time?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Other way around chief - GTRs are rear wheel drive until they lose traction at which point they can distribute up to 50% of the torque to the front wheels providing the extra grip


----------



## GTRby16 (Oct 7, 2004)

sry i dont know alot,im only 13,I only know what i read, and at motoRex at the skyline part it explaines it (thats where i learn some of what i know), i see know, i read it wrong, now it makes alot more since. i am really stoked right now i just saw a parked V36 skyline on the side of the road it had a CF hood and a few more after market acccesories,and was obviously souped up, i took a few pics of it and u can see a few differences to the infiniti g35 once you are up close to it, i was under the impresion it was not meant to be out till 2008 (whats up) did i see like a testing model? i am going to post the pictures on a site when they get developed


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

The next GT-R is going to be out 2007/2008, it is going to be nothing to do with the Skyline anymore it will be it's own model. Thats why you say a modded Skyline, as they are already available. And have been for a while now.


----------



## r35forums.com (Jul 20, 2004)

the new skyline and gtr will be distinct models. From what I know the new skyline will be called the v36 and the new gtr will simply be called gtr. Carlos, said in a press brief that it would come out in 2007. It will go down in 2008 as Infiniti GTR im assuming.


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

r35forums.com said:


> Infiniti GTR im assuming.



In the states only? Noone here will recognise that except those in the know


----------



## GTRby16 (Oct 7, 2004)

is the V36 out yet?


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

No. The current model is the V35. V36 is expected sometime soon, but won't be all that much different to the V35. There were some concept pics floating around somewhere....


----------



## GTRby16 (Oct 7, 2004)

then what was that v36 i took a pic of on the side of the road? who would be driving a V36 skyline???


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

u saw a v36 on the side of the road?


----------



## GTRby16 (Oct 7, 2004)

yeah, i was riding in my truck and i happend to glance to the side of me and there was a infiniti looking car with the word "skyline" on the back, i made my dad pull over and when he did i took a pic of it,i plan to post it, i dunno where but ill post it somewhere,when i do post it yall can see what i saw. it had racing seats, a cf hood, i cant remember if it had a body kit on or not, clear windows, now i wish i would have looked inside more but i took some good pics of the car itself


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

I can assure you, what you saw was not a V36 skyline  

Without pics it's hard to say what it was - a modified V35 most likely, though it could as just as easily have been an Accord (or something else) modified to look like a Skyline


----------



## GTRby16 (Oct 7, 2004)

well it was the one that looked like an infiniti v35, v36 i dunno im getting kinda confused, ill let yall decide when i post the pic, u know it probly was a V35, but even if it was that i was suprised to see it i didnt think even the V35 was out yet


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

Demon Dave said:


> I can assure you, what you saw was not a V36 skyline
> 
> Without pics it's hard to say what it was - a modified V35 most likely, though it could as just as easily have been an Accord (or something else) modified to look like a Skyline


ah!


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

The V35 has been out for a while now, as you are in the states, I very much doubt it was a v36, as they are still in development - IN JAPAN! Even they don't have it yet.

If you want to be sure, look up pictures in google with search text :

Nissan Skyline V35 picture

It's actually a G35 in base state, but the I think the coupe with it's V engine is the V35


----------



## r35forums.com (Jul 20, 2004)

australia as well matt. Possibly other countries, but I doubt any part of europe will see an "infiniti gtr".


----------



## GTRby16 (Oct 7, 2004)

even though they arent i think the GTR should stick with the skyline, no infinti


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

GTRby16 said:


> yeah, i was riding in my truck and i happend to glance to the side of me and there was a infiniti looking car with the word "skyline" on the back, i made my dad pull over and when he did i took a pic of it,i plan to post it, i dunno where but ill post it somewhere,when i do post it yall can see what i saw. it had racing seats, a cf hood, i cant remember if it had a body kit on or not, clear windows, now i wish i would have looked inside more but i took some good pics of the car itself


you saw a modified Infiniti G35 with a Skyline badge on the back...........


----------



## GTRby16 (Oct 7, 2004)

i guess


----------



## HASHIRIYA (Sep 29, 2004)

I just read about the next GT-R in a magazine. They think it's going to be a FR. and from the pictures it looks more like the Fairlady Z than the Skylini Coupe.


----------



## tktcb999 (Oct 28, 2007)

the brand new Nissan GT-R
YouTube - here comes the brand new Nissan GT-R


----------

